# Camera Recommendations?



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know we have a lot of awesome photographers on this forum, so I thought I'd ask for opinions here. I am asking for a new camera for Christmas. It may end up being the kind of thing where boyfriend, parents, and grandparents all go in on the same present. My current camera is four or five years old, and my phone's camera takes better pictures. I want one with decent zoom and that will take good pictures of Kuyani in motion. I'm also obsessed with sunsets. But dogs and sunsets will pretty much be the focus. I'm 20 and still in college. The guy at Best Buy made the recommendations that I've attached. My boyfriend said he sees me more with the small PowerShot because it's something I can slip in my pocket and go. While I agree, I'm also updating my phone next week to either the Galaxy or the new Sony, which has a 20 megapixel camera. So that can be my slip-in-the-pocket camera. I'm just stuck and looking for recommendations. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently got my daughter the Cannon Rebel T5 - for a newby to photography it does an awsome job; it can get pricey as you get more lenses and especially if you go with the action telephoto lenses. The detail is amazing and she was across the pond taking those pics.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't give you a recommendation, but I can tell you my experience with my Canon T3i. It takes 4 frames per second. This is not fast enough to catch good motion shots. It's not a matter of blur or lighting usually, it's the fact that 4fps isn't fast enough to get just the shot I'm looking for.

E.g., when my dog is trotting, I want to catch him precisely when his two "inside" feet are exactly on the ground at the same time, with his two "outside" feet at full extension in front and behind. But at 4fps, it's not fast enough to get just that moment. So I end up with a series like this, as the best shots I could get...










































...which is maddeningly close, but no cigar. And if you're taking real action shots, you're going to need something much faster unless you get very, very lucky. So, if you're looking for motion shots, I'd get something with the greatest number of frames per second that you an afford. IMHO.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Here are some close up pics. Unfortunately you can see Rose's drool on her teeth. So sometimes you have to be careful what you wish for, too much detail can do damage.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend exactly any of the combinations you have listed for what you want to do. The SL1 camera comes closest for a "starter" DSLR, but I would opt for a kit with the 18-135 IS zoom lens. I'm biased towards Canon, but Nikon is excellent as well. You just have very limited selections in the lower price range with either.
My advice is to choose the best Nikon or Canon lenses that you can afford paired with an entry level body. The camera bodies become outdated or you outgrow them and you can upgrade and still use the lense system.
If you need "high frames per second" you are going to be looking at "pro" bodies and a huge price difference.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have the EOS Rebel and it's sufficient for what I use it for. At some point, I'll upgrade the camera body (I want the 70D), but that's down the road. Big thing to point out - the camera kit you get at the stores is very limited. You will have to spend another $300-400 on a good lens before you start seeing a big difference between this camera and point and shoot camera. 

The must have lens starting out is the 55-250, which will run you $300. 
There are some close up lens to invest in as well.... I'm looking at a wide view lens that would take in more landscapes, but I also want a good lens for close up pictures. These definitely are between $300 and $700. 

If you just want a camera that takes decent shots and you don't have to worry about switching or packing lenses - there's a couple options. I bought my sister a Nikon Coolpix (I forget the item#) - which was about $400. She _loves_ it. 

You can also get the Samsung Galaxy which runs about $350. I bought this for a friend and seems like she gets decent pics with it. It's a pretty camera too.

Basically what I'm saying is - for a camera or camera body, expect to pay more than $300 for a good quality camera.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yea, I am with Megora, of the cameras you have here, the Nikon is probably the best. A 20 MP camera should be all that you need. :wavey:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I do recommend buying from a local camera store. I get the best advice and the latest models. I have found that Best Buy and some of the others have "deals" because they are older models. For instance I bought a camera I really liked for work. One of the features was wifi so I could upload to my iPad easily. So I wanted the same camera again for work a week later. I saw what I thought was the same camera on sale at a box store. I bought it and quickly found out my "deal" wasn't a deal after all. It didn't have wifi, it was the prior year model without that feature.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunset photos you can make with every camera. 
For action shots you need a a camera with a fast "lag time" (the time between you pressing the shutter release button and the camera actually taking the shot.) 
You also need a "fast lens". (The speed of a lens and how ‘fast’ it is refers to the maximum aperture of the lens. The larger the maximum aperture the faster the lens is.)
Camera bodies with a fast "lag time" are expensive just as "fast lenses". 
There ain't no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Ignore the Megapixel numbers you are hearing from "Phones". The camera's are as much (if not more) about the glass you are using as the camera that is recording the image. With camera's on phones touting ridiculous "Megapixel" numbers.

I went with a Sony because they took over Minolta, and all my old(ish) lenses still worked with the Sony camera body. The camera is far more than I need.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I too am looking at upgrading my camera.
Currently I've been just using my iPhone 4

I was looking at DSLR, why? dunno everyone else seems to use them.
I also want it to be wireless, so I can upload to photobucket or another image sharing site.

I was told to just get an iPhone 6 and was linked this: 
http://improvephotography.com/30019/iphone-6-camera-depth-review/

Now I don't know... as I was getting a new phone anyway. Do I even need a DSLR anymore?


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our daughter & I both have Canons.
All of the new DSLRs are pretty good. As mentioned earlier, check the lenses. 
Fast lenses & high ISO capability are needed for low light & high speed shots.
The you're going editing software (ie Photoshop or light room).

Mike D


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

I would rather have last years camera, save the money and add a GoPro to the bag paid for by the savings.

Downloading (by cable) 100 high resolution images to my laptop takes a minute. Reviewing on a reals screen then uploading a fraction of those to the web.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rik said:


> Sunset photos you can make with every camera.
> For action shots you need a a camera with a fast "lag time" (the time between you pressing the shutter release button and the camera actually taking the shot.) You also need a "fast lens". (The speed of a lens and how ‘fast’ it is refers to the maximum aperture of the lens. The larger the maximum aperture the faster the lens is.) Camera bodies with a fast "lag time" are expensive just as "fast lenses".
> There ain't no such thing as a free lunch


What Rik says is correct, but to add to it, most modern day DSLR will perform extremely well, but what makes the difference is the lenses you will add. 
Most kit lenses do an adequate job, but if your looking to get that extra "POP and Feel" from your photos, a good quality lens is a must.
But that's not to say that some of the middle of the range or third party lenses are not capable of producing superb images.

I would rather go for a low end DLSR with a high quality lens, that a high end DSLR with a mediocre lens. 
Even the lower costing DSLR like the Canon Rebel series or the Nikon D3200/D5200 series cameras can produce superb shots as they have the same sensors as the more expensive versions. 
The only difference is that usually, the more expensive versions have more external controls, frame rates (shots per second) plus other features.

Also you need to go and hold all the DSLR cameras you may be considering, as they all have a different feel to them, and where there controls are placed on the camera body. 
Once you find one that's comfortable to hold and operate, well my suggestion is that'll be the one for you...


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm a little late to the party on this thread but...

Anyone who is considering purchasing a DSLR should SERIOUSLY consider Sony's mirrorless offerings, specifically the a6000. It is dirt cheap atm, and has image quality comparable to the Nikon 7100 (they have the same 24 mp Sony sensor), but the Sony can shoot 11 frames per second and has unmatched AF. I just picked one up and will probably be selling off my Canon gear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21HxRnSlPzc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1EV-j3ubdw


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

JeffP said:


> I'm a little late to the party on this thread but...
> 
> Anyone who is considering purchasing a DSLR should SERIOUSLY consider Sony's mirrorless offerings, specifically the a6000. It is dirt cheap atm, and has image quality comparable to the Nikon 7100 (they have the same 24 mp Sony sensor), but the Sony can shoot 11 frames per second and has unmatched AF. I just picked one up and will probably be selling off my Canon gear.
> 
> [/URL]


Wow.. looks great. I will pick up one too with a Metabones adapter for my Nikkor lenses. My D800 is a great camera but not for action photography. This one is perfect. With 11 f/s just as fast as the nikon d4s FX 16 MP($7000) It also has a DX sensor what makes my 200-400 a 300-600 f4 on the Sony 
Jeff you are late to the party but very welcome. Thanks


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Just got a new Canon 70D. Wow what a nice camera and video camera both. I shoot mostly indoor architectural for work. I use a 17-85 mm lens to try to compensate for shooting in small spaces. My old Canon was a 20D that was 10 years old. But I will be using the same lens with the new body. I was surprised to see the image stabilizers hadn't changed for lenses, so I can keep the same lens. The wireless push button will be very nice instead of a corded. As will the wifi connection to upload my photos will make life easier. Has anyone noticed how inexpensive tripods have gotten?


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Me also a fan of the Sony DSLR function, performance, build quality, at a great price point. You can find some really great deals on Minolta lenses and almost all work with the Sony camera body since they took over Minolta.


----------

